
More Than Half of Americans Have Less Than $1,000 to Their Name - joyce
http://www.esquire.com/news-politics/news/a41147/half-of-americans-less-than-1000/
======
Cypher
This has no real merit. The numbers were Conducted Online by Google Consumer
Surveys where 518 people responded. Likely an inaccurate representation of
Half the population of America.

------
taksintikk
I'd be curious to compare that number to the rest of the world.

